# RIP: Bunny Found Dumped Outside Petsmart



## Scythe

Hello. As I said in Introductions, I am trying to find a home for a beautiful, friendly rabbit that someone dumped outside the petstore I work at. I would love to keep him, but unfortunately on a part time job, I can't afford him and my other animals.

He was left just outside the door in his tiny, filthy cage(since scrubbed clean the best I can), with a bag of food in 102f weather. A lovely lady let me know the rabbit was there, and we brought him in and I decided I would take him in to find him a forever home. His gender is actually unknown, but we've been calling him a 'he', obviously. I've also been calling him 'Lavi' for the time being. 

The shelters would not take him because he is a 'stray' and if I surrender him to Toronto Animal Services, my name would be blacklisted from adopting from them.  

So far in his time in my home, he's been very friendly, although a little lacking in manners(humps, haha). He has not once nipped or bitten, and spends his entire time out binkying and bouncing all over. 

Here is a picture of him:







If anyone would like to give him a home, or knows of anyone who would like to, please contact me(though PM or my email; Scythegasmic at gmail dot com). I am going to try and figure out his real gender soon, however I'm VERY inexperienced with bunnies and I will need to wait on a friend to come over and help me with that.

Thank you for your time.  Please wish me luck finding him a forever home.


----------



## jcottonl02

Good for you! We need more people like you in the world. 

Good luck with finding him a home- I'm sure there'll be many people wanting to adopt such a gorgeous bun.

Jen


----------



## slavetoabunny

What a little cutie! We had the same situation happen to us last year. Someone left a bunny in a cardboard box outside of the Petco that we do adoption events at. Fortunately, we were able to take the bunny at that time. If you explained the situation, maybe they wouldn't blacklist you?


----------



## Scythe

Maybe, but I think I would feel better finding him a home myself? I'm a little bit attached to his personality, he's very sweet. (Plus, someone told me they take animals from the Toronto Animal Service to the University and who knows what they do to them there and that scares me a little... But I don't know if it's true.)


----------



## jcottonl02

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> What a little cutie! We had the same situation happen to us last year. Someone left a bunny in a cardboard box outside of the Petco that we do adoption events at. Fortunately, we were able to take the bunny at that time. If you explained the situation, maybe they wouldn't blacklist you?



That's how I got my Benji- he was dumped in a box outside the vets I worked at. In terrible condition. Needed an emergency neuter and stitches in his ears. :grumpy

Jen


----------



## Pipp

With the exception of vet care, rabbits are very inexpensive pets.  

Check out this article.

Supporting Your Rabbits In Tough Time$

Please ask all the questions you need to on the board. Hopefully we can help make this work so you can keep him.

(Too bad the sale on cube shelving panels ended today at Canadian Tire, they're great for cages, pens and bunny proofing). 

Maybe the rescue can list him for adoption and allow you to foster him in the meantime? 


sas :clover:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Pipp wrote: *


> (Too bad the sale on cube shelving panels ended today at Canadian Tire, they're great for cages, pens and bunny proofing).
> 
> 
> sas :clover:


Garage sales are great for them, if you can find them. You will probably not spend more than $5-10 for a set, but there can be one then one set being sold.


----------



## Scythe

Unfortunately, I really cant keep him. I don't have room, and there are already four animals living in my bedroom right now. I can't afford to get him speutered(I need 2/3 rats neutered as it is). 

If I could, I would, because it breaks my heart someone would do that to him. Just the best I can do right now is find him a home where people are gonna treat him like he deserves to be.


----------



## Pipp

If you go through a rescue, they should get a good discount on the neuter and hopefully be able to cover the cost and help rehome him while you foster him. 

He'll be easier to rehome once he's neutered and of course the rescue will agree it's more responsible to adopt him out that way. 

Then a fairly aggressive ad campaign should get him a home with an adoption fee to help the rescue to cover the neuter. It's the best case scenario for the rescue as well. There won't be a possibility of more little rabbits reproduced by this guy and with you fostering him in the meantime, it won't tax their already over-taxed foster or shelter housing system.

Does the pet store you work at sell rabbits? If they don't, then that would be a good outlet to let people know he exists. The biggest thing about pet stores, craigslist or anything else is that people 'sell' them with little regard to the quality of the home and little or no education on what to expect or how to care for them. You can certainly overcome those issues and make sure he's going to a great home, and you can truthfully vouch for his personality and behaviour, which should be a plus as well. 

I'd contact the rescues. 


sas :clover:


----------



## cheryl

Oh wow so this is the cute lil guy...replied to your post in introductions....he's just a gorgeous guy...i don't know how someone can just dump an animal like that...so sad.

Good luck in finding him a home..


----------



## NorthernAutumn

This is the rabbit rescue in Milton, Ontario: http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/


----------



## ArtbyMollie

I am from southern Michigan and I am absolutely in love with his picture! I wish I were closer I would take him in, in a heartbeat! seriously wish I lived closer, I wouldn't mind living in canada myself but that's a whole 'nother rant eh!


----------



## Pipp

Well, it's not that far to Michigan, is it? Maybe we can arrange a transport.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## ArtbyMollie

*Pipp wrote: *


> Well, it's not that far to Michigan, is it? Maybe we can arrange a transport.
> 
> 
> sas :bunnydance:


Im sure there are all kinds of issues you run into when bringing an animal across the borders. but this may be something I should look into!

is there any kind of update on this little "guy" just out of curiosity, about how hes doing!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I know of many people that have brought rabbits to and from Michigan across the border. There aren't any restrictions. Good luck!!


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

I would be happy to help with the transport. If someone got him from Scarborough to Hamilton, I would be glad to get him across the border to Buffalo/Western NY.


----------



## ArtbyMollie

thanks for all the wonderful offers, though when it comes down to it its up to scythe! I hope this little guy finds a perfect home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

just checking for updates--know we are too far away, darn it.


----------



## Pipp

I have a sneakin' suspicion that somebody fell in love with somebunny and the little guy may not be going anywhere. 

Here's hoping there's a new bunny slave in the world. 


sas


----------



## AquaticRex

i'll adopt him if he gets along with other rabbits. i just need to wait till the end of this month then i can take him in, i just need for someone to get him here, cause i do not have a car. i can pay an adoption fee if you prefer.

i live in the north part of north bay


----------



## Scythe

*Pipp wrote: *


> I have a sneakin' suspicion that somebody fell in love with somebunny and the little guy may not be going anywhere.
> 
> Here's hoping there's a new bunny slave in the world.
> 
> 
> sas


LOL, As nice as that would be... I only forgot about this thread for a bit -- It stopped sending me emails for when people posted, so I thought no one had. >_<

I am a bunny slave for now, but just because he's still sticking around until I find him a home. 

A rescue is helping me try to find a home for him, as well as get him snipped(or fixed), and help me make sure he is going to a good home. :biggrin:


----------



## AquaticRex

i filled out the application


----------



## LuvaBun

:clapping::biggrin:

Jan


----------



## AquaticRex

well, i get to adopt Lavi. all i have to do the woman said is wait about 3 weeks or so for the neutering and quarantine then i get to go get him. she said in Toronto? what is the adoption fee? it takes a while for the woman to get back to me.


----------



## Scythe

*AquaticRex wrote: *


> well, i get to adopt Lavi. all i have to do the woman said is wait about 3 weeks or so for the neutering and quarantine then i get to go get him. she said in Toronto? what is the adoption fee? it takes a while for the woman to get back to me.


Chelle just told me that! Also, she's been running all over the place today and she just left my place. She'll probably get back to you when she gets back home. 

He's nervous being handled, but he was VERY good, surprisingly so, for having his nails clipped. And he is DEFINITELY a boy... haha. We think he's about 6 months old. 

The adoption fee, including his neuter, would be 60$ through Chelles rescue.


----------



## AquaticRex

ok  no problem lol he is the same age as my current boy then. my house mate said she can give me a lift to Toronto. it just has to be on a day that she is not working. so as close to the pick-up date as she can lol. if Lavi has to be picked up on a specific date and i can't get there i have arrangements for him to stay at my cousin's house. i believe my cousin has around 7 rabbits  I'm so excited to go get him ^_^


----------



## AquaticRex

my house mate is asking, what's his breed type?


----------



## Scythe

To be honest, I'm not sure. I don't know a thing about rabbit breeds. But just from googling, what *I* think is either a netherland dwarf, or a himalayan(possible if hes young and can still grow). Chelle said he might be too big/small for either, so she said maybe a Himalayan dwarf, if possible. 

Because he was just dumped outside of my store and god-knows where he came from... He's probably a mix of something, given the industry...


----------



## AquaticRex

ooo lol makes sense. she asked and then it made me curious. you said dwarf, so he's still pretty small then eh? so cute ^_^ i gotta say one thing though, i hope he can't get through the NIC fence i made to section off area's that are supposed to bunny free (example the kitchen, too many places to get hurt) or i'll be buying screens to put on the fence lol


----------



## AquaticRex

i think i may have found his breeding!!
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/critters/rabbits/brittaniapetite.php
what do you think?


----------



## Scythe

Hey, that does look kinda like him! I still think he definitely wouldn't be a purebred so who knows what else is in him, but I think that could be one, maybe...


----------



## AquaticRex

i've never heard of that breed before lol i just saw the pic while looking for things to add to my sketch and saw the pic and was like "HEY!!"


----------



## Scythe

I googled up more pictures of that breed, and the colour of that one in the picture you showed me is similar -- but he doesn't have the tall legs. But then again, maybe he's not fully grown? Aaaah, it's so confusing.

I don't know if Chelle told you, but Lavi is scheduled for his neuter next Thursday. !


----------



## AquaticRex

next thursday as in the 22nd? that and for some reason i have this weird feeling that the person that agreed to help me get the bun is going to bail out on me. she's suposed to be moving to toronto but the whole house thinks that she's going to run out on all of us the week before rent and everything is due (next week) is there any way of maybe trying to set up a relay for him?

this is only if she does bail out though. i will have my cusin pick Lavi up from the adoption place and i transfer her the adoption fee. then i would need some1 to pick Lavi up from her and get Lavi here. i will be able to pay for gas. as i said, i'm just getting a really strong feeling that my ride person is going to run.

either way, i will get Lavi here lol, even if i have to go by bus or something (though that is really expensive >.


----------



## Scythe

Yep, the 22nd. And I'm sure we can find a way to get him up there to North Bay if she does bail out.


----------



## AquaticRex

lol ok. my bun is getting fixed right now. i live literally 3 doors away from the vet's office (so convenient ^_^) i'm supposed to call about lunch and then go get him at 2 pm. until then i'm altering the cage to be nice and comfy and nothing to jump to. just relaxing


----------



## Scythe

Awww, that's cute. : D I bet if he could understand what was going on, he'd be excited about his new buddy that's gonna come up soon.


----------



## AquaticRex

you kidding? lol he's flat out pissed at me now lol he used to like me and hate my boyfriend. i can't feed him now but my boyfriend can. i already have bites on my hand lol he knows lmao i'm sure he'll calm down.


----------



## Scythe

LOL. Well, to be fair, you did make the mean vet take away his goolies, haha. He'll probably calm down.


----------



## AquaticRex

lol thats what the guys in my house said lmao they all gave me a lecture on how it's dangerous to even talk about taking their prized possession away from them lmao


----------



## Scythe

I got a new picture of Lavi the other day. He's now in a bigger cage, although he's not sure what to do with himself in it(He DID flip it over the first time I was out of the house and at work...). He's been letting me hold him on my lap to pet him, but he only tolerates it for so long. 

We think his hormones have started to kick in... Which is good timing(though he could have waited), he gets snipped Thursday thanks to a bunch of people chipping in.


----------



## LuvaBun

He's such a cute boy. I'm so happy that everyuthing is working out for him 

Jan


----------



## Jaded

How is bunny going? did he have a safe trip up?


----------



## Scythe

Lavi hasn't left, just yet. He's getting neutered first, then he'll be troopin' it up there, someway somehow.


----------



## AquaticRex

neutering on monday, just got the msg, and the site didn't send me a msg that this was updated lol sry. other wise i would have been all over the posts lol


----------



## AquaticRex

also, my boyfriend wants to go to his parents in Brantford. is he gonna be with you or in Toronto? cause Toronto is on the way there any ways, i can pick him up on the way.

the room mate is giving us a ride to Toronto then his parents are going to pick us up there and bring us to Brantford. this will make things so much easier for transport ^_^


----------



## Scythe

Depends when it would be! Lavi will either stay at Chelle's for a couple days after the neuter(because I have no experience with that) or he'd come back here. When would you guys be coming down?


----------



## AquaticRex

as soon as he's ready to leave. Hannah (the driver) is ready when Lavi is


----------



## Scythe

Alright.  Chelle will be over sometime tonight to pick up Lavi, so I'll ask her around what day Lavi would be ready to be picked up.


----------



## AquaticRex

ok i've already got everything set up for him.


----------



## Scythe

Ahhh! I forgot to ask Chelle when she was here... But Lavi is off to her place! He's apparently a little bit freaked out, don't blame him... Then he gets snipped on Monday. |D


----------



## AquaticRex

thats ok, i'll just ask her through e-mail in the morning. 

yea i don't blame him for freaking out. especially if he does not like being handled. as well, do you know if i bring my own carrier? i know it's prolly a stupid question lol but i went with my aunt to pick up a pet before and they had a sort of make-shift container at the place. i dunno how Chelle's place works, or even if they would have a carrier big enough for him (since the site says she's got mostly critters like gerbils and such). and then i went with my older sister and they had nothing at all at another place and she had to sort of walk down the street with it squirming in her arms. i just don't wanna get there and it's along the lines of "well i brought one carrier and have no room for the second" or even worse "i didn't bring a carrier at all" and he ends up all over the car lol
i'd put him in with Dante, but they're not bonded and i don't know how they'll react to each other...


----------



## Scythe

Oh, he likes being pet and stuff like that, just doesn't like the actual 'picking him up' part. He occasionally jumps onto my lap, sits there for a minute, and then goes off to do his thing. Once you've got him on your lap and have him calm and relaxed, he'll co-operate until he's had enough. But he loves being pet; he shoves his head into peoples hands, LOL. 

You'd probably have to do bunny intros. But groups of three rabbits are VERY hard to intro, so someone is probably going to take to someone else and then there will be the third wheel left out, so you just have to be prepared for that. 

I don't think we've got a makeshift carrier for him, but a small cat carrier works, if you've got one for your rabbit. Chelle had him in one when she picked him up today and he was okay in it.


----------



## AquaticRex

i usually don't put him in a carrier. he likes being held while going down the street and stuff (with a harness and leash of course). he actually gets rather nuts in a carrier, so i don't really bother. i can make one though with coroplast and nic cubes. that or if i can get my hands on a cheaper one around here then i'll use that. i couldn't believe it when i went to go look at one in the pet store here and the smallest one they want about $60 for it!! i'll be trying kijiji and hoping i don't get ripped off lol


----------



## AquaticRex

also, if he's not sure what to do with himself in a big cage, i dunno what he's gonna do here lol. i'm always expanding the cage lol


----------



## AquaticRex

ok i need to know whats going on. i can't get a hold of the woman and the number is unavailable. it's either i come and pick him up soon, or i won't be able to at all, but i can't seem to get in touch with the woman at all. i sent a msg to her about a week ago asking when to come get the bun and she has not replied.


----------



## Scythe

Sorry, I don't know why Chelle hasn't responded. She might not have received the emails...

Lavi was supposed to be neutered on on Monday but we found out last minute that the vet at the clinic that was supposed to be neutering him(and Chelles personal bunny) just up and left the clinic with no warning. We've gone to another clinic that Chelles aunt suggested(she volunteers with rabbitrescue) but the soonest they can neuter him is August 11th. For the time being, he's staying at Chelles. 

I'm sorry, I thought Chelle had been emailing you updates and stuff.  We're pretty pissed off about the neuter thing because this is the third time we've had to put it off and change the date.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

bummer, I was hoping this was all resolved.


----------



## AquaticRex

she said there was a problem with the vet and had to switch the vet and changed the neutering date... again. the ppl in the house are getting annoying, bring up the prospect of it maybe being a scam ullhair:


----------



## Scythe

It's not a scam. :\ I honestly did find this rabbit outside where I work, and I'm honestly trying to find him a home. We've just had awful luck with it because of postponed neuters, Chelles accident, etc.


----------



## AquaticRex

i believe you, it's just getting annoying hearing my house mates going on about it. they're just paranoid. cause personally, if anything was a scam, how would a rabbit be scamming anyone, besides taking up time? it's not like anyone is asking me to send money prior to pick-up. now if someone was asking for money first then i'd be a little suspicious. but it wouldn't make any sense making a scam saying "come get the rabbit and then pay".


----------



## Scythe

Personally, we thought it was better this way -- get him neutered and adopt him out with an adoption fee. We thought it'd be better for the adopter-- then they pay the adoption fee INSTEAD of a huge neuter/spay bill. 

Which is even better now since you have that female rabbit... but I can't recall seeing anywhere if she was spayed or not.


----------



## AquaticRex

lol no she;s not, not yet. i'll be pushing towards it though when i have that much spare money. it's almost double to get a female done >.


----------



## AquaticRex

i'm mostly concentrating on having the 2 boys bonded though. cause due to the girl in the house suddenly turning and deciding to plant herself in the house last minute, chubbs won't be here for the next month or 2.


----------



## AquaticRex

its just that my time window to come pick him up is closing. i'll have to wait a little while to come pick him up. the person that was supposed to drive me won't be here by that date. i'll have to wait for when my bf's dad comes to get us to go down there and visit. that should be mid august, so that should work out. i hate not having a car lol


----------



## AquaticRex

... i'm about to cry... i can't take Lavi in. some issues have come up that have actually put me in the hole for money (unexpected bills) and my money income has been cut off. we are currently living off of one income and the person (the bf) and i have agreed that it would not be in the bunnies interest for it to come here, cause we may even have to send Dante to my parents house for a bit, until i can find a new job. i'm sooo sorry, this was very unexpected...


----------



## slavetoabunny

It's probably best that you know this before you actually got Lavi. I hope everything turns around for you quickly. Good luck!


----------



## AquaticRex

i know. it's just heart breaking. i was looking forward to going to get him and having him settled in and everything. then having this just sort of "flushing the plans down the toilet" sorta makes me wanna cry. but it's better that i don't take him in then having him and not being able to feed him and care for him properly...


----------



## Jaded

Updates?


----------



## Scythe

Update!

Lavi was neutered yesterday, as planned. He is still at Chelle's, I'm not sure when he will be coming back here as Chelle is quite busy with life and her rescue, which have gotten hectic, lately. 

He's still looking for a home, too.


----------



## Mintie

If there's a way he can be transported to Edmonton Alberta, then I would love to give him a home! If there's no way to get him here, that's okay. But I've been following this little guy's story and I'm so in love with him <3


----------



## Pipp

I'd advertise on Craigslist and see if somebody is planning on traveling that way and is willing to take him in the cabin. That used to be an easy request, but lately with the additional costs for checked bags and the cabin restrictions, might be a little harder, but definitely doable. 

Westjet is a great airline for transporting pets. TO to Edmonton I think is 4 hours or so. 

Or you can check Craigslist for rideshare options if somebody is driving, although that's a longer haul. 

In both cases you really have to research the people you connect with. 

(And as much as I'd love to see you connect with Lavi, if it's too complicated, you've still got a pretty huge choice with the Edmonton Humane Society). 


sas :clover:


----------



## Mintie

Yeah, I thought it would be a long shot, but I'll give it a try!

I would love to get one from the Edmonton Humane Society, but Lavi has taken my heart for now :love: If there's no way for him to get here, then I can cope, I just tought I'd give it a shot


----------



## Scythe

Lavi comes back to my house on Sunday, since he's done recovering from his neuter.  He still needs a home!

Mintie, if you can work something ou to get him to you... By all means!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit

I am interested ;O

is there any way I could come over to see him in the next month or so? I can't get a rabbit until september, but I am close, and very interested in Lavi ^^

He has most definitely stolen my heart <3


----------



## Scythe

Oh, Definitely! I'd love that.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit

Awesome! I'll PM you C:


:yahoo: I'm so excited!


----------



## Scythe

Both Chelle and I have got no idea what happened, but Lavi died suddenly last night. We can't figure out what it was, both of our care was the exact same...

R.I.P Lavi. :rip: :bawl:


----------



## Jaded

*Scythe wrote: *


> Both Chelle and I have got no idea what happened, but Lavi died suddenly last night. We can't figure out what it was, both of our care was the exact same...
> 
> R.I.P Lavi. :rip: :bawl:


Im sorry to hear about Lavi, he was such a great rabbit and so many people were wanting to help him.

RIP Lavi


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

R.I.P. Lavi

I have been reading this thread all along may he binky free


----------



## Nevaeh

RIP Lavi.. I had been following this all along.. rest easy sweet boy..:innocent


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I sure was hoping for some better news than this. We're so sorry that Lavi is no longer with us--rest in peace little man.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit

You'll be loved forever, Lavi, I promise.

Have a good sleep.

<3


----------



## JadeIcing

I have not been active but have been following this thread, I can not believe this outcome. RIP Lavi.


----------



## Rabbit Hero

I've been following this thread from the beginning. So sad to hear he's gone. Binky free little man.


----------



## Scythe

Thanks, guys. I can't believe what happened, and I can't understand what happened or even wrap my head around it.. I feel really awful. I never would have thought, from the day I brought him home, that it would end like this.


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so sorry to hear this - I was sure he was going to have a happy life 

God Bless, Lavi. You touched many people here

Jan


----------



## cheryl

Oh this is sad..i'm so sorry..


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Binky free Lavi. ink iris:

During your brief stay, you won the hearts of many. :sad:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I have also been following the thread closely...:tears2: 
I am so sorry to hear that Lavi has passed. He was a charmer. 
My condolences to you, and my thanks for taking such good care of him when others abandoned him. I believe he was happy right to the very end :hug:.

Binky free, Lavi:rainbow:


----------



## LoveLagomorphs

Probably not a britiana petite because they are rarely friendly. Bred for show not pets.


----------

